# 1948 Farmall Cub



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just picked it up. Would like to fully restore it, but might just use it and maintain it instead. We have an annual Tractor Parade every August, so I think I will get it cleaned up and run it in the parade.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay now I'm jealous  also got my eye out for late 40's Cub.

Are you planning on join Farmall Chapter in your area?


----------



## Wolfmans67 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm a newbie to tractors but I did old Chevy trucks for years and I would just clean it up and maintain it. Leave it as is. Very nice


----------



## Wolfmans67 (Jan 14, 2017)

I would like any info on the Farmall Chapters.

Thanks !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Get that Bad Boy in the registry there Doc!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wolfmans67 said:


> I would like any info on the Farmall Chapters.
> 
> Thanks !


 ......................................
Here a start.... http://nationalihcollectors.com/
There many more sites even on face book.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I guess there is a club for just about everything.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I wasn't going to sign up for anything, but I will look into it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, I started searching ebay for some of the things I noticed that needed attention real soon.
I have final drive covers and gaskets coming.  
Also found the front wheel hubs, 2 complete used hubs for 25.00, mine is missing a cap, and I love having extra parts.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh I do like this very much. I may have to look into something like this for my wife.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm envious and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from that good looking oldie


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a Farmall Cub a few years back - great tractor - 1948, magneto, points. Tough tractor. You'll enjoy it!

- I used a magnetic block heater for starting when the temp was below 30F. - It liked the sun!


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

Can you post some updated as you work on it?

That would be awesome to follow


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

tractormike said:


> Can you post some updated as you work on it?
> 
> That would be awesome to follow


I can do that, planning on starting on it around June


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I remembered that I had joined "YesterdaysTractors" about 10+ years ago, registered the cub on there this morning. Then found myself scrolling down the list looking for others that were close to me...........the bug has started.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

ordered IH red and silver paint, ordered complete gasket kit and carb kit(just in case)Also ordered the complete decal kit

getting ready for when I tackle this in June....planning on finishing the two Troy bilt walk behinds, and rebuild the engine on the Toro Grounds master before I start on this.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I also found a battery box on Ebay, waiting for the Brown Santa to deliver it to me


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Great tractor, most sold around here are still in use as onion weeding and row crop spray tractors. Most parts are still available through the Case IH dealers, but there is a very important update that needs to be done.

The dealer has a fuel tank cap that vents hot gasoline fumes so they do not blow the tank in your face. Get that on your first thing to do list, should be free as part of a safety recall regarding those caps. 

These tractors were designed for a gasoline formulation that was much more temperature stable than what is available today, so will boil the fuel in the tank after running in warm weather.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yea, I read that on TM tractor parts website and filed for my free cap.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Scored some wheel weights..........................


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*new rear tires arrived today*


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You'll get sure traction w/those sneakers. :thumbsup:

Do you have manuals for your Cub?...if you think these manuals will help just let me know.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a couple manuals I picked up for it


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

My front tires came UPS yesterday, and I just bought a real nice two bottom plow with most of the what is needed to use it for a 150.00 bucks.......I will take a photo as soon as I get them out of the back of my suburban.......just too damn cold right now..LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it's the model 189 bottom plow setup, looks like it is all there


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I got all this for a $150.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Have not used it at all since last month, the rear main seal started leaking real bad.....I have ordered and received complete engine gasket kit, new clutch, reseal kits for the final drives, wiring harness and half a dozen different parts....soon as the garden and green house are up and running....I will be tearing into this little bugger......want to use it in the town tractor parade this year.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good project in out of the soon hot sun long w/instant down pours...putter time.


----------

